# Merry christmas fdd!!!!



## moash (Dec 3, 2010)

fdd has requested music for christmas,so how about everyone show some appreciation and post a song....
no booty shakin stuff please
rep for contributing
thanks fdd,enjoy!


[video=youtube;AkFqg5wAuFk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkFqg5wAuFk[/video]
[video=youtube;UdYRzH10L2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdYRzH10L2M[/video]
[video=youtube;POd4yUp-Nus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=POd4yUp-Nus[/video]
[video=youtube;GZKJwdJRbCo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GZKJwdJRbCo[/video]
[video=youtube;V5UOC0C0x8Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V5UOC0C0x8Q[/video]
[video=youtube;rmadSGJCzo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rmadSGJCzo8[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 3, 2010)

*Puff Daddy ft RUN DMC, Mase, Snoop Dogg, Salt & Pepa, Onyx and Keith Murray - Santa Baby Remix*



[video=youtube;Aeo6azbXAiU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aeo6azbXAiU[/video]


----------



## Dezracer (Dec 3, 2010)

Here you go fdd. Merry Christmas!
Some older stuff that I've always liked. Dio was actually the first concert I ever went to and they played with Anthrax and some others. I think I was around 8 or 9, lol. Good parenting, right?

[video=youtube;64coD-rx9sk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64coD-rx9sk[/video]
[video=youtube;NZyVZFJGX5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZyVZFJGX5g[/video]
[video=youtube;hAzdgU_kpGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAzdgU_kpGo[/video]


----------



## Concord Dawn (Dec 3, 2010)

merry christmas to ya fdd.

[video=youtube;x03EAHtdEZ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x03EAHtdEZ0[/video]


----------



## moash (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks yall
concord,i.o.u
[video=youtube;uAE6Il6OTcs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAE6Il6OTcs[/video]


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;QcxN320kS7Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcxN320kS7Q[/video]

[video=youtube;7mGzPHsiR8g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mGzPHsiR8g[/video]

[video=youtube;o6TUhx2wX0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6TUhx2wX0M[/video]

[video=youtube;vcWTTs8QVRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcWTTs8QVRc[/video]

[video=youtube;GLvohMXgcBo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GLvohMXgcBo[/video]


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

smelly,i.o.u
[video=youtube;zTuD8k3JvxQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTuD8k3JvxQ[/video]


----------



## poonjoon (Dec 4, 2010)

wait is this "music for christmas" or "christmas music"? 

lol i posted a christmas song but realized everyone else is posting regular music lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 4, 2010)

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3mbBbFH9fAg&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3mbBbFH9fAg&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## HowzerMD (Dec 4, 2010)

Enjoy 
[video=youtube;E1mR8ZakiD4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E1mR8ZakiD4[/video]
[video=youtube;zmqrO8ghPqw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmqrO8ghPqw&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;nZ1Jge3itBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ1Jge3itBE&feature=related[/video]

Sorry it's in three parts, the best I could find. Billy the Mountain is on my all time favorite list. There's nothing like Frank Zappa. He's insane. Was insane, whatever.


----------



## fictionalgrower (Dec 4, 2010)

Alright, I'm a fucking n00b and I can't embed the video. I tried pasting the embed code and ended up with jibberish. Here's the url http://youtu.be/TvZoeqrOz7w


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

fictionalgrower said:


> Alright, I'm a fucking n00b and I can't embed the video. I tried pasting the embed code and ended up with jibberish. Here's the url http://youtu.be/TvZoeqrOz7w


when u insert the link it has to be only the code...like this, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvZoeqrOz7w
[video=youtube;TvZoeqrOz7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvZoeqrOz7w&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

shishkaboy said:


> <object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3mbBbFH9fAg&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3mbBbFH9fAg&hl=en_US&feature=player_detailpage&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


[video]http://www.youtube.com/v/3mbBbFH9fAg&hl[/video]


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Dec 4, 2010)

For some reason FDD + Christmas =
[video=youtube;DPCS_dFZ5n8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DPCS_dFZ5n8[/video]


----------



## upthearsenal (Dec 4, 2010)

Feliz Navidad!

[video=youtube;sZiFetFTlac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZiFetFTlac[/video]

[video=youtube;NY-bB-66L3A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY-bB-66L3A[/video]


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;pMcXjqUI8GQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMcXjqUI8GQ[/video]
[video=youtube;xoTzMAFetLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoTzMAFetLs[/video]


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;mi9MLL8QOY0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mi9MLL8QOY0[/video]
[video=youtube;EPfmNxKLDG4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPfmNxKLDG4[/video]


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;XmIqIVxUuKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmIqIVxUuKs[/video]
[video=youtube;f8nkHrv_4Mg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8nkHrv_4Mg[/video]


----------



## FreeHeeling (Dec 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;69e8oa85F3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69e8oa85F3g[/video]

[video=youtube;s88r_q7oufE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s88r_q7oufE[/video]


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

i.o.u free[video=youtube;HVPzWkdhwrw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVPzWkdhwrw[/video]


----------



## 420God (Dec 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;gGXdXcpNsv4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGXdXcpNsv4[/video]


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;_7EQlfprV9E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7EQlfprV9E[/video]


----------



## moash (Dec 4, 2010)

[video=youtube;tymWpEU8wpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tymWpEU8wpM[/video]


----------

